# Interested In West Of England Tumblers



## celticjoe (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello, I am interested in keeping some tumblers and i noticed how beautiful the west of england tumblers were and i thought they were magnificent and would be a good buy. however i have never kept any type of pigeons before but i saw a some tumblers flying a while ago and they always came back obviously. I was wandering is there a certain way you must train these pigeons to come back?

Any help would be highley appreceated as i am a first timer looking to start and know very little  thanks,


----------

